# Pork/venison IT for uncured  brats?



## wnctracker (May 15, 2020)

I’m going to try the poaching method of the brats at 165 degree water bath. What IT am I looking to get to with these uncurled brats?  152 still or is it 160?  I’d prefer the lowest possible since I have cheddar in the mix. (I don’t have sous vide and am using a large turkey toaster?  Any advice appreciated because I’m gonna start stuffing links this morning.


----------



## daveomak (May 17, 2020)

You can "pasteurize" the brats at a lower temp...  
Here's a chart ....

Government Pasteurization Tables
The pasteurization times for beef, lamb and pork are listed in Table C.1. 
Temperature    Time    Temperature    Time
°F (°C)    (Minutes)    °F (°C)    (Seconds)
130 (54.4)    112 min    146 (63.3)    169 sec
131 (55.0)    89 min    147 (63.9)    134 sec
132 (55.6)    71 min    148 (64.4)    107 sec
133 (56.1)    56 min    149 (65.0)    85 sec
134 (56.7)    45 min    150 (65.6)    67 sec
135 (57.2)    36 min    151 (66.1)    54 sec
136 (57.8)    28 min    152 (66.7)    43 sec
137 (58.4)    23 min    153 (67.2)    34 sec
138 (58.9)    18 min    154 (67.8)    27 sec
139 (59.5)    15 min    155 (68.3)    22 sec
140 (60.0)    12 min    156 (68.9)    17 sec
141 (60.6)    9 min    157 (69.4)    14 sec
142 (61.1)    8 min    158 (70.0)    0 sec
143 (61.7)    6 min        
144 (62.2)    5 min        
145 (62.8)    4 min        
Table C.1: Pasteurization times for beef, corned beef, lamb, pork and cured pork (FDA, 2009, 3-401.11.B.2). 


I use these tables....    I ALSO hold the final time for at least 30-60 minutes longer than recommended...  for insurance...  Most meats I cook to 135-138F and hold for an hour longer...

.


----------

